# Großrazzia: Fahnder nehmen auch lesen.to ins Visier



## sascha (15 Dezember 2014)

*Bei der Großrazzia gegen mutmaßliche Verantwortliche von illegalen eBook-Plattformen für eBooks vergangene Woche stand auch die Seite lesen.to im Visier. Das berichtet jetzt eine Anwaltskanzlei.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/12/grossrazzia-fahnder-nehmen-auch-lesen-to-ins-visier-9301


----------

